

Web Development on Windows 7: Essential Applications - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/web-development-on-windows-7-essential-applications/

======
motvbi
In case you are interested in developing on the Microsoft platform instead of
Apache and MySQL, Web Platform installer is the way to go. Makes it a lot
easier to install Visual Studio Express, ASP.Net MVC which otherwise is a real
pain sometimes.

~~~
luffy
Not sure about that. The Web Platform installer has introduced a lot of pain
to what used to be fairly simple proceedings. It probably my least favorite
application to use.

I set up an Windows 2008 R2 instance on EC2 the other day that did not have
IIS7 installed. Even launching the WPI on that instance was painful. IE8 is
the default browser, and the default settings in IE wouldn't let you launch
the application, and for the life of me I couldn't figure out where the
security restrictions were.

So then I went and download Chrome which didn't have the security
restrictions, and then I was able to download the WPI and run it.

From within the WPI, I selected IIS7 and .NET 4.0. Ninety minutes later + a
reboot or two later IIS7 was installed.

------
urza
I suggest to also check out WebMatrix

<http://www.microsoft.com/web/webmatrix/>

[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/06/introducin...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/06/introducing-
webmatrix.aspx)

------
zushiba
Not specific for windows but I do like Adobe's Browser labs.
<https://browserlab.adobe.com/en-us/index.html#>

------
varunsrin
The only thing I do different is using FileZilla for my FTP client. Oh and
Dropbox for working on HTML/CSS front-end stuff so team members can see
changes in almost real time.

------
retlehs
Tunnelier (<http://www.bitvise.com/tunnelier>) is a great tool to use with
Notepad++ for SSH tunneling

------
skbohra123
any suggestion for a firebug equivalent and a way to install all versions of
IE simultaneously ? I am really struggling with that big time.

~~~
steverb
I presume you mean an equivalent to Firebug for IE.

There's Fiddler and Visual Studio, or you can try Firebug Lite.

As far as multiple versions, the only solution I've found is multiple VMs
which sucks, but that's what happens when the browser is tightly integrated
with the OS.

~~~
d2viant
IE9 also has it's own debug tools built-in which are similar to Firebug. Press
F12.

~~~
sosuke
IE6-8 also have a developer toolbar but it is no where near as powerful as
Firebug.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_Developer_Too...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_Developer_Toolbar)

~~~
mdolon
This is what I've been using but I've found it to be incredibly glitchy, at
least on IE8. At times it will recognize an element, sometimes it won't.
Sometimes the document fails to load completely in the editor, even though the
page has loaded fine in IE.

